# Old house and large industrial brick buildings



## smileysal (May 13, 2007)

After going to Steetley Works (and getting busted  ) set off on a drive to find more places. Just on the northern outskirts of Carlton in Lindrick (on the way to Langold) saw 2 large gate post pillars. mmm, looks interesting I though, so off up the drive i went.

On the right hand side about half way up, there was a smallish type hall, (or maybe a managers house at some point?).






Up here, it looks like its a derelict maltings type place, there were people up there, so didn't drive up  





This building was on the corner (in the middle  ) of the site.





the sign on the gate said it was a builders merchant, there was items inside the fence, but the large building looked derelict.


----------



## smileysal (May 13, 2007)

Old stone building, again on the same site.





looking in through the window.





That corner building again.





Two large shed like buildings, looked to be some kind of workshops.





Same again.


----------



## smileysal (May 13, 2007)

Building with a small tower.





This is the building opposite the house.





front of the house.





side of the house, from the car park.





Back of the house, this overlooks the cricket field, and there was a match on.  





One of the demolished outhouses.





and a computer keyboard, sitting in the middle of the former car park.  





then off to Langwith.

 Sal


----------



## Richard Davies (May 13, 2007)

That's an old keyboard, as it doesn't have the keys introduced with Wondows 95.


----------



## Richard Davies (May 13, 2007)

Windows 95 even!


----------



## chelle (May 13, 2007)

Those workshops kinda look like old military units...any history of a base in or around this area?Very interesting explore anyhow


----------



## Foxylady (May 13, 2007)

That's an interesting set of buildings there, Sal. Just imagine if you could get inside them all. Quite a day's, or a few day's explore, methinks. 
Thanks for that.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## smileysal (May 13, 2007)

Chelle,

I'm not sure now whether its military or colliery buildings. Some of the old colliery at shirebrook looked a little like these, but they've been gone years, so can't compare. 

Here's the flashearth link.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.368581&lon=-1.124215&z=16.1&r=0&src=msl

and a clearer view on google.

the house, looking a little better than when i saw it yesterday lol.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.36916&lon=-1.122315&z=19.2&r=0&src=ggl

Those workshop type buildings, didn't realise the building with the tower was joined on, too many trees since this pic was taken.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.368632&lon=-1.122349&z=19.2&r=0&src=ggl

and that malting type place.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.367684&lon=-1.125299&z=18.6&r=0&src=ggl

the site backs onto langold country park, think that used to be a colliery years ago. still searching what this place was. 

 Sal


----------



## smileysal (May 13, 2007)

Bingo, ive found out what the buildings belonged to. It is the former Firbeck Colliery. The large house was the general office building with the caretakers house at the left hand side of it. The large building to the rear of the site, was the former loco shed and workshops. 

Info got from:-

http://www.healeyhero.co.uk/rescue/pictures/pits/FirbeckColliery4.htm#jack

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2007)

Richard Davies;12899; said:


> Windows 95 even!


----------



## King Al (May 14, 2007)

Richard Davies;12898; said:


> That's an old keyboard, as it doesn't have the keys introduced with Wondows 95.



Well its buggered now proberly droped when the pikeys ran off with the rest of the computer 

Interesting find Sal, thank you


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 15, 2007)

Yet again an excellent find! The buildings look in pretty decent nick too. Are you planning on a return visit, perhaps to have a look inside?

Lb


----------

